# Black Diamond Pattern Shrink Wrap



## Lafayette_River (Apr 12, 2005)

anyone know of somenone that carries this in the area


----------



## Gar (Oct 2, 2005)

http://www.fishsticks4u.com/
It is manufactured by Swifty.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Think tha technical name to tha rubber shrink wrap tubing is diamond flocking. Ya can get it outta Mud Hole.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Think tha technical name to tha rubber shrink wrap tubing is diamond flocking. Ya can get it outta Mud Hole.


Quit flockin' around, Al. 

The price is better at Fishsticks.


----------



## Lafayette_River (Apr 12, 2005)

thanks


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Also one called "Rod Armor"

Acidrod.com


----------

